# Calvinism in Worship by Douglas Comin



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 31, 2008)

Those interested in the link between Calvinistic doctrine and the RPW may enjoy this post on my blog:

Calvinism in Worship by Douglas Comin « Reformed Covenanter


----------

